

Nodejs.org New Clean Professional Design - chapel
http://nodejs.org/

======
georgecalm
I like it (especially the download pop-up).

Few comments: links may be better discoverable if underscored, and the items
of the "explore nodejs" nav. section would be easier to hit if the click-
surface spanned the whole block.

------
lowglow
I really dug the old one. It's one of the things that attracted me to using
the language. Everything was laid out so nice and documentation was easy to
read. Oh well.

